
Ask HN: Are there any blockchain startups selling a product successfully? - dangold15
I am trying to better understanding blockchain applications in the real world. Are there any startups using blockchain technology that have actually gained traction in their industry or proved disruptive? Note, I&#x27;m interested in finding companies that have actually proved product market fit; not ICOs, big fundraises, or have the potential to be disruptive.
======
babaeth
\- The Brave browser is being used by millions of users every months, it's
powered by the BAT Token (used to pay web publishers instead of showing ads).

\- The Golem token is being used to render 3d models on the Blockchain
(instead of using your computer), tens of thousands of tasks have been
performed by the system since it launched a few weeks ago.

------
barbegal
None that I know of except companies solving specific problems for the
crytocurrency community.

There are lots of companies doing useful things claiming to use blockchain but
when you deleve into the details aren't actually using blockchain like GUTS
Ticketing [https://guts.tickets/](https://guts.tickets/)

And there are lots of companies really using blockchain but of no real use
like HDAC [https://www.hdactech.com/](https://www.hdactech.com/)

The intersection of useful and blockchain comprises of virtually no companies.

------
1ba9115454
The one that springs to mind for me is
[https://chain.com/](https://chain.com/)

They manage balances. Sounds easy, just a database column?

The problem with storing balances is securing it against unauthorised users.
i.e. Hacker, DB admin.

A blockchain can be used for this, as the requests to change a balance all
have to be signed. And it's very hard to re-write the blockchain history.

------
captain_perl
No, but large players could band together for intermodal waybills. They would
never trust a startup to operate such a thing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waybill](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waybill)

------
ecesena
Do services for other crypto companies count? If so, there are some, along the
lines of helping creating tokens, validating code security, building wallets,
and of course helping with the ico process.

------
gersh
I think Steemit has some traction as a Reddit-like blockchain company.
Wikileaks has been funded with Bitcoin donations.

------
rasz
They all are, ICO IS the product.

------
harias
Ripple signed on some 100 banks to use their tech, not their tokens though.

------
guard0g
Hashed Health & Change Healthcare over here in the South.

~~~
dangold15
Looking at Hashed Health (particularly their What We Do on the enterprise tab
of website) they appear more like a blockchain consultancy.

What is the product they are selling?

